

Is Google app engine a good solution for an ecommerce app? - everest_man27

Hi,<p>I have a prototype for a ecommerce application (inventory listing and order management features) that is designed using php/mysql/Apache stack and looking to offer it as a production worthy solution to business.<p>Would google app engine (python based) be a good solution? Any pitfalls I need to watch out for? Is there integration with payment solutions (Paypal etc.).<p>Context: I am a business analyst who has picked up programming skills on the fly and comfortable picking up a new languague..but looking to understand design implications of going with google app engine python stack.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
rlawson
I am doing a similar analysis now and leaning towards Amazon EC2 for
flexibility. I can deploy any of the standard PHP ecommerce engines. I think
you will be rolling more of your own if you go with GAE. Although for a simple
site that's not the end of the world - but time is money as they say.

~~~
sktrdie
That's true about EC2. However if you're using an E-commerce framework that is
done well, for example a Java one that uses JDA/JDO for storage and abstracts
all I/O into a datastore, you could very well use it on App Engine.

And also, App Engine gives you scale confidence and zero maintainability.

------
sentinel
Not sure if this is still the case, but from what I remember from using GAE
about a year ago, it was not possible to register users (logging in was done
with a Google account).

